# 50 mm brass hex nut project.



## PeterK.

Here is my latest project 50 mm brass hex watch all made from scratch
on manual equipment,dial was hand made as well.


----------



## Jeff Scott

Interesting project, but you gotta lose those hands. Find something more appropriate, such as pressure gauge dial hands, for example.


----------



## utzelu

Interesting project indeed. What movement will you be using and how would you secure it in the case? Please keep posting your progress.


----------



## PeterK.

I used the eta 6498 and secure the movement to the case with case screws


----------



## Medusa

Wow!!! Creative, original and of quality. Keep them coming. Really nice work.


----------



## PeterK.

Here is #2 watch just finish.Hand made dial


----------



## PeterK.

Engraving being done on first case and checking the dial


----------



## David Smolinski

#2 has the best dial I've seen.


----------



## PeterK.

thanks its brass with my ammonia and sea salt treatment


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

i think you're on to something. but the people that want to buy this type of watch will not buy it with either of those handsets. the coin edge bezel on the 2nd watch doesn't belong either.

i would take a look at the 5k> priced vdb's and go from there as inspiration


----------



## PeterK.

Thanks for you input,hands can be change I have large selection of different hands .
Remember patina can be removed with Brasso or any brass polishing compound so the coin edge will look better
also Im still in playing stages.
here is one that is almost done.


----------



## antikitera

ok, if I want to learn to make hand made cases like those, what I have to do?
(opinion on the project: I like the engravings and the finishing with ammonia and salt, but the case is just too much big for my tastes)


----------



## PeterK.

thanks you can always start with smaller hex nut 
Im working on full diver from brass hex nut I purchase 1 inch size 8 thread(1"-8)
You will need manual lathe and bridgeport 
https://www.google.com/searchq=brid...wP_WAhVHqVQKHXuODcUQ_AUICygC&biw=1366&bih=637

or press drill with cross slide old case is a plus so you can take some measurements for the movement side and general back ground in machining will be a plus,I can guide you if needed.


----------



## Medusa

Looks great. I really like the gemstones and engravings. Its nice to see someone actually make the watch instead of drawing cartoon CAD images.

Being in the commercial marine industry, I can't help but like the brass nut. To me it looks like a propeller nut. There are bears and sheep around here to so I can totally relate to the watch.


----------



## PeterK.

Thank you Medusa so you will love the Medusa one I made on the picture the dial is bit to small for it 
Im making bigger dial.


----------



## PeterK.

Case #3 will have industrial look.


----------



## PeterK.

Case #1 hand engraving is done better crown and few rubies been added.


----------



## PeterK.

Watch #3 is done with hand made dial as well.


----------



## JohnQFord

Great work. Wish I had your talent/skill. Keep it up ! :-!


----------



## antikitera

PeterK. said:


> thanks you can always start with smaller hex nut
> Im working on full diver from brass hex nut I purchase 1 inch size 8 thread(1"-8)
> You will need manual lathe and bridgeport
> https://www.google.com/searchq=brid...wP_WAhVHqVQKHXuODcUQ_AUICygC&biw=1366&bih=637
> 
> or press drill with cross slide old case is a plus so you can take some measurements for the movement side and general back ground in machining will be a plus,I can guide you if needed.


it looks like a lot of material and technology involved (and personal time space and effort for learning all that things), I was thinking of a more arcaic procedures, like, I don't know, casting maybe?


----------



## PeterK.

Well nothing is easy with out proper tools,equipment and knowledge/experience.
And here we have three amigos .


----------



## PeterK.

Well lume was needed on the compass rose for sure.


----------



## Fraga

As mentioned more than once, the hands look out of place. It is an interesting idea/ project but the hands looks to fragile for the watch you are making.
Something this big is not for me but try going for hands that look as robust as the watch.
Nice idea though.


----------



## PeterK.

The Abyss.


----------



## Outtatime12

interesting indeed


----------



## PeterK.

Thanks.


----------



## PeterK.

bit smaller version of the hex nut 38X42 mm in size with vintage dial and movement.


----------



## PeterK.

Case #4 with one of the the firs hand made dials.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK.

Upgrade to case #4 swirls on "bezel"


----------



## PeterK.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## mharris660

Would really make a nice desk clock for sure!


----------



## PeterK.

Thanks,
Well not 50 mm but 39X42 mm with vintage Wittnauer movement and dial


----------



## Medusa

Cool. I had a heck of a time going from 55mm to 50mm. Looks damn good.


----------



## PeterK.

Thanks Medusa yours are cool as hell specially the deep diver I will still some of your idea for next one if you let me .


----------



## Medusa

PeterK. said:


> Thanks Medusa yours are cool as hell specially the deep diver I will still some of your idea for next one if you let me .


Thanks, Man. Anytime. We clearly share similar ideas and skill sets.


----------



## RichardVal

Really like the look of it! The combination of the gold hex nut with this strap colour is great. It seems very heavy though, how much does it weigh?



PeterK. said:


> Thanks,
> Well not 50 mm but 39X42 mm with vintage Wittnauer movement and dial


----------



## PeterK.

RichardVal said:


> Really like the look of it! The combination of the gold hex nut with this strap colour is great. It seems very heavy though, how much does it weigh?


Will ask the new owner if he can weight it and let us know

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardVal

Haha ok great!



PeterK. said:


> Will ask the new owner if he can weight it and let us know
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## schieper

Awesome. For me the hands are just right. No need to be bigger. Also no need to get inspiration of 5k watches. Seems like you have enough inspiration of yourself. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK.

Thanks @schiper.

@RichardVal the watch weights only 3,2 oz


----------



## Medusa

PeterK. said:


> Thanks @schiper.
> 
> @RichardVal the watch weights only 3,2 oz


That's 90.7185 grams to the rest of you.


----------



## PeterK.

Another case still in raw stages


----------



## PeterK.

Today's build 39X42mm brass hex nut with hand crafted patina,SW210-1under the hood,high gloss dial with Lum hands .

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK.

Well, made another one with perlage and "crown guard " .









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK.

First Miyota automatic in 50 mm case with acid etch dial


----------



## JohnQFord

*Very nicely done Peter.* Keep up the good work !


----------



## PeterK.

Turtle is done yes from hex nut 
dial and bezel from donor watch.


----------



## Honestsheet

Fascinating. Great work!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK.

Turtle #2 with acid etch dial 
case around 45 mm in size


----------



## James Haury

PeterK. said:


> Here is my latest project 50 mm brass hex watch all made from scratch
> on manual equipment,dial was hand made as well.


I have great admiration for your your work . That's just nuts!


----------



## PeterK.

Thanks. Growing some patina on another case.


----------



## Xocjm

I like the hands and I love the second watch!


----------



## PeterK.

45 mm hex nut turn into turtle style case with hand made stingray strap,the high dome crystal made six looks bit out of shape lol


----------



## PeterK.

Samurai hand engraved in 42 mm hex nut that been shape out
just need to redo the top surface .


----------



## PeterK.

Not from hex nut this time fully made on cnc case and dial before and after


----------



## PeterK.

small batch not hand made this time but cnc


----------



## PeterK.

45 mm hex nut with ceramic bezel insert NH35A under the hood


----------



## stanc1

I am amazed at the creativity... Well done.


----------



## phydaux

Do one in bronze. 

Does Home Depot sell desktop lathes?


----------



## djolemag

PeterK. said:


> 45 mm hex nut with ceramic bezel insert NH35A under the hood
> View attachment 13720391


This one is great!


----------



## PeterK.

phydaux said:


> Do one in bronze.
> 
> Does Home Depot sell desktop lathes?


yes. https://www.homedepot.com/b/Tools-P...ded/Ntt-lathe?Ntx=mode+matchpartialmax&NCNI-5


----------



## PeterK.

42mm stainless with my thermal treatment
And 38 mm round one









Sent from my Nokia 3210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuantute

Great !!!


----------



## usa-60

Very interesting look, like!


----------



## PeterK.

So much real estate on that case I could not resist my self to start engraving.


----------

